# Yellowfin Tuna



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy the permit for yellowfin?

Thanks, 
John


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/initialapp.asp


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Appreciate it


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you have to have a permit for yft????


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

*Its a boat permit that stays with the boat and is good for all on board. You don't need individual permits.*

*Atlantic HMS Angling Permit (Recreational) Description* All owners/operators of vessels fishing recreationally for and/or retaining regulated Atlantic Highly Migratory Species (Atlantic tunas, sharks, swordfish and billfish) in the Atlantic Ocean, including the Gulf of Mexico and Caribbean Sea, must obtain an Atlantic Highly Migratory Species (HMS) permit. Similar to Atlantic tunas permits, 2011 Atlantic HMS permits cost $20.00 and will be valid from the date of issuance through December 31, 2011.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wow even out of a kayak???


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I declare an exemption for YFT or Bluefin caught from any Kayak launched from shore (not applicable to motherships). If you get caught, I'll pay your fine!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Amen! on billme's comment! I will pay half of the fine as well as a beer to the angler!


----------

